# Damn dog!!!



## Rbeckett (Jan 19, 2015)

Had to get the wife to fill in the giant tunnel in the back yard going up under the house.  That dog of mine is scared to death of thunder and lightning and she dug a tunnel up under the slab by the back patio.  Holly filled it in yesterday and said it must have gone 6 feet under the house.  She had to open up the entrance a good bit so she could get the dirt all the way to the back of the hole and pack it in.  So today she is trying to get even by stealing Holly's flip flops and my slippers and hiding them in the yard.  Holly caught her going out the door with a flip flop and I missed a slipper which she found where the hole used to be.  Tell me the dog isn't smart and willful too.  It's like she is saying "I'll show you".  Crazy stuff from a crazy dog...

Bob


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 20, 2015)

:lmao:
i have had crazy dogs too Bob!

when i was a youngster i had a beautiful chocolate colored Chesapeake Bay Retriever.
she was completely wacko :nuts:
she normally slept at the foot of my bed.
 damn dog snored like a freight train, and had some dreams that must have been real lifelike.
 she'd wake me up from time to time whimpering and galloping in her sleep, it was kinda funny sometimes..

i had a young lady friend stay at my pad for a couple days.
 that meant that the dog had to sleep in the den... the dog didn't like it one bit.
after my friend left, i let the dog have free run of the house like it was business as usual.
 one time, after my friend left ,i doodled around for a while then went and took a shower.

in the time it took to get wet, scrub,and dry off... 
the dog completely chewed up and destroyed my comforter, ripped up the pillow my friend slept on , and
shredded a tee shirt my friend had borrowed.

apparently the dog didn't like sleeping in the den.

dogs will keep you amused! 
mike)


----------



## samthedog (Jan 20, 2015)

Growing up we had a mongrel called Porsche. He was a mix of cattledog, kelpie, dalamtion and dingo (don't ask me how you can get so many breeds into one dog). 

He would disappear for a couple of hours a day and we couldn't find him. On the 4 th day of this the family went out trying to find the dog and one of us stumbled upon the entrance to a hole in a big pile of dirt left when levelling for the shed's slab. The dog had dug a 12 foot deep hole into the side of this dirt pile and was making himself at home in there away from the oppressive Australian summer heat. We were afraid it might collapse and kill him so we needed to fill it in. He was not happy about this and chewed up several sets of boots as a show of protest.

Paul.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Jan 20, 2015)

When my dog gets mad he lets me know. He doesn't put up much of a fight though, I have tooling bigger then him.


----------



## rwm (Jan 20, 2015)

Tool-in-the-Box said:


> When my dog gets mad he lets me know. He doesn't put up much of a fight though, I have tooling bigger then him.
> 
> 
> View attachment 93000



Too cute! 
R


----------



## jpfabricator (Jan 20, 2015)

I had a German Shepherd that ehen upset (usually by me) would let the most rotten fart, in front of the fan! 

Jake Parker


----------



## savarin (Jan 20, 2015)

One of my dogs has full on panic attacks during thunder storms whimpering, hyperventilating, running round and round jumping into our arms etc. so much so the vet placed him on Endep 10mg (Amitriptyline hydrochloride)



The black and tan one.
Its made an enormous difference, probably reduced the panics by 70% which in our current wet season is a boon.
It hasnt changed his day to day behavior either. Well worth it.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 20, 2015)

My new pup learned to lock the dead bolt when I went to check the mail without my keys.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Our chocolate lab slept  in the workshop/garage overnight. One morning I found my dial caliper on her bed, chewed. I played with it so it must be fun to play with. The Starrett I replaced the chewed Chinese one with is no where near as smooth. And I never left it on the work bench.


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 20, 2015)

Meet "Diesel" 2 ½ yo 120 lb. Great Pyrenees/Lab 
Stomach pumping #1: Whole Corncob & Rubber Glove
Stomach pumping #2: 10 Foil Packets of Powdered Drink Mix.
Stomach pumping #3: Whole Potholder
Miscellaneous dogstruction: a rare 45 rpm vinyl, My entire baseball cap collection, Government issue American Flag, numerious pieces of clothing and footwear.....  Aproximatly $2k (so far).
But I never got mad at him nor regretted taking him in, cause I love him to death.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jan 21, 2015)

Yup, Dixie may end up costing me a dollar or two over time, but she is my Service Dog in addition to my best bud in the whole world.  It is almost like she just likes to look at me and makes sure I am OK.  She is attentive and super protective so I don't fault her for having one small flaw.  I am definitely going to keep her till she dies of old age.  She is worth it.

Bob


----------



## savarin (Jan 22, 2015)

Chappie chewed up my brand new hearing aid. We went into panic mode for over an hour till we found the battery where it had rolled under the bed.hew:


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 22, 2015)

My wife brought home a Golden Retriever pup 6 months ago.  She's taller than our yellow lab, eats three bowls of Tractor Supply special a day.  Lives in the pool when the weather is warmer.  She even opens the back door to let herself in.  Now if we can teach her to close the door!  
I will say, she hasn't really tore up anything, but comes and get my socks I take off at night.

Oh, our back yard looks like 100 land minds have gone off!  Can't mow the yard because of all of the holes.  And the list goes on. And the things we do for our animals!  Three medium to large dogs and two cats, and they all get along with each other until the golden retriever gets them all stirred up!


----------

